# How do I get rid of lilly pads in a small pond?



## JW2

Without killing the fish, other animals and other plants in the pond?


----------



## crackerdave

I've seen something called "Aquacide" in outdoor magazines - it's just a little ad and easy to miss,but it comes in pellet form,I think. Maybe if you did a search for it,they have a website. Good luck!


----------



## JW2

Thanks Dave, i'll check it out!


----------



## gregj

Just how big is your pond?  Is it a small plastic type KOI pond  or bigger?  You could look into getting one or two
sterile grass carp to keep the lilly pads under control.
They love lilly pads. I live on a  (40 acre pond)  
and we released 50 sterile carp into it several years ago 
and they keep the weed under control.  Suckers  got big though.....carp are now around 25 poounds on average.


----------



## HighCotton

*Roundup Weather Max*

You can use Roundup.  Just do small areas at a time because it can be toxic to fish.  If you treat small areas at a time it shouldn't harm the fish.

Use on a bright sunny day and when it's hot-- this will speed up the actvity.  If you have to use a boat, start on the outermost edge.  Use a hand-held sprayer and move closely trying not to disturb the water too much.

Again, small areas at a time and start on the outermost edge.  As it dies off, do more and work your way toward the shoreline.

HC


----------



## rip18

Sterile grass carp may be a good option - I'd stock at a higher rate to start with (1 to 3 small carp per acre) and then supplement it with a carp to a carp and half per acre each year.  The little guys (that are in growing mode) consume a LOT more aquatic vegetation than the "big" carp who are in maintenance mode...

There are several herbicides that will work well - some better than aquacide or roundup.    BTW, the reason to do smaller areas is NOT because Roundup is directly toxic to fish.  Any herbicide that kills a large quantity of organic matter in the pond may cause the dissolved oxygen levels to drop below what fish need to breath and cause a fish kill...


----------



## deedly

"Reward" is a very good product and controls most aquatic weeds. I bought some to use on duck weed and mill pond weed . The results were good and quick and I only had to use half as much as I expected. Still have a gallon or two I would sale or maybe trade. PM if interested. http://www.syngentaprofessionalproducts.com/prodrender/index.asp?Prodid=358


----------



## HighCotton

*Toxic*

Roundup can be toxic in large amounts.  If it's use were to cause too much kill of green matter and a resulting drop in oxygen level, that argument would apply to any weed killer not just Roundup.


----------



## jimbo4116

Carp are the easiest and safest method.  Although my experience with carp is they eat the lilly pads last.  To many can devoid your pond of vegetation which is detremental to the fish population.  Start off with 2 to 3 acres and add a few if needed later.

For a herbicide I would go with granular 2-4-D.  Sprays can get away from and do other damage.  The granulars are easier to control the area you are killing. Treat only about 20 percent of the vegetation area at a time to prevent to much oxygen loss as the vegetation decay.

Not a bad idea to run a outboard around area to areate and oxygenate the water.


----------



## JW2

Thanks guys! Very helpful. I got word today that a few carp were released in the pond. Its about a half acre pond, so hopefully they'll do the trick! I'm jonesing to catch some bass and ever since these pads started comming up, I haven't had any luck!


----------



## Brine

JW2 said:


> Thanks guys! Very helpful. I got word today that a few carp were released in the pond. Its about a half acre pond, so hopefully they'll do the trick! I'm jonesing to catch some bass and ever since these pads started comming up, I haven't had any luck!



JW2, Keep the chemicals out of the pond if possible. Herbicides + Wildlife = Death. You can get a grappling hook and just walk the banks tossing it out and dragging it back. Those pads make great habitat for the bass in addition to the food the bass likes to eat.  Not sure how adventurous you are, but you would probably have a new appreciation for the pads if you could see what's lurking underneath and could even harvest the pads by hand if you wanted. This would allow you to create pockets in the pads that would be easier to throw a worm or jig in.  It will be alot quicker result than the carp and you'll probably see areas underwater that you would prefer to keep them.  Definitely keep as much as you can stand and still feel like you can fish it. Get some 50# braided line and some topwater frog baits and hold on! The pads force you to learn new techniques, which only makes you a better fisherman. Good Luck!


----------



## JW2

*Pads!!! *



Brine said:


> JW2, Keep the chemicals out of the pond if possible. Herbicides + Wildlife = Death. You can get a grappling hook and just walk the banks tossing it out and dragging it back. Those pads make great habitat for the bass in addition to the food the bass likes to eat.  Not sure how adventurous you are, but you would probably have a new appreciation for the pads if you could see what's lurking underneath and could even harvest the pads by hand if you wanted. This would allow you to create pockets in the pads that would be easier to throw a worm or jig in.  It will be alot quicker result than the carp and you'll probably see areas underwater that you would prefer to keep them.  Definitely keep as much as you can stand and still feel like you can fish it. Get some 50# braided line and some topwater frog baits and hold on! The pads force you to learn new techniques, which only makes you a better fisherman. Good Luck!





Yeah, I have been trying new techniques but the only problem is, there are so many and so thick, there really aren't too many pockets to fish. I know the bass probably love the cover, but as my brother-in-law stated, there really is too much cover in that pond. But I have not tried the topwater frogs yet. I'll definately give em a try. Who knows, maybe they'll be a hit! Thanks!


Jeff


----------



## taylornelms

i talked to a guy on here that is a biologist, i think he runs his own private company, he is a great guy and gave me tons of FREE knowledge,  He said roundup is the best way to kil lthem. Its not the roundup that kills the fish its the decomposing green matter that needs oxygen to decompose but if you spray it all at once you will use up too much oxygen, we are in the middle of killing the lilly pads in our small lake.  Doing about a quarter at a time, and its working great. If you can afford the roundup you can kill these things. Carp are expensive and did nothing for the lilly pads.


----------



## General Lee

You're wasting your time with carp for lilipads.They're fine on moss and a little duckweed,but not for the lilipads.


----------



## leoparddog

We've done it manually by wading and pulling them up.  Get the real shallow ones first to open up bottom for bedding, then work your way out in spots for holes and such.

If you even only get the shallowest ones, you'll have good fishing.

I grew up in Winter Haven and our favorite bass lake was pretty much one big solid lilly pad.  Top water fishing is awesome about year round due to the shade of the pads.


----------



## StikR

Reward


----------



## shakey gizzard

If possible, lower the water level in winter and let them freeze!


----------

